# Whats are good protein bars?



## feinburgrl (May 17, 2011)

I started to get into pure protein bars because of the high protein with only 200 calories in which bar. The problem is that I found out if it's true that some of the problem is incomplete protein. Hydrolyzed collagen is in the Pure Protein bar which is not a good source of protein. So, I feel cheated out when I bought the Pure Protein. Are there any other protein bar that is high in protein (complete protein) and worth buying?

I try making protein bars but it always come out really bad.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 17, 2011)

I don't eat em, think they are glorified candy bars. But that being said, I know Quest is a sponsor here and have heard good things about their bars. Never eaten them myself, just what I heard.


----------



## SuperLift (May 17, 2011)

I don't eat them too often. I agree with the above They are kinda like glorified candy bars. But the EAS myoplex bars taste pretty good and have around 40g protein.


----------



## OutWhey (May 17, 2011)

The *Bettey Protein *bars are great. Many ways to make the bars and tailor them to your likings.

Better Protein Bars

The mix makes more then one recipe. High carb low carb,low fat high fat,what ever you need. I add more recipes all the time. 

All of them are easy as hell. No bake just mix and ready to eat. Takes 5 mins or less. You get 12 high protein (fresh!!!!!!!) protein bars. Trust me they are the only 100% natural bars on the market. Price of bars plus what you have to put in them comes out to about 1.50 a bar tops. For this kind of a bar I dare you to find better for cheaper. 

Every protein bar on the market is pure crap. If you can nit understand the ingredients list then how can it be natural??? 99% of the bars out there use soy protein. I use 100% whey. 

I just made a fresh batch last night

Cut the sugar and increase the sweetness!!!!!!

I replaced the honey with waldens farms pancake syrup, then topped this bad boy with Waldens farms chocolate syrup!!!

original recipe macros per bar

cal-----381
fat-----20g
carb----30g
protein--25

Now!!!!!

cal-----316
fat-----20g
carb----13g
protein--25

and look at these tasty bitchs


----------



## Kusakup (May 17, 2011)

Screw protein bars! Get me an omelet and I would have more taste, less Calories, carbs and fat, plus more protein.


----------



## murf23 (May 18, 2011)

the best protien bars are the ones u actaully like the taste of


----------



## Hugo (May 18, 2011)

beef jerky better option


----------



## andreaus (May 24, 2011)

peakbody pro 50 bars, come in a few good flavours. if you dont mind the cals 339. 50g protein, 9g carbs. theyr a bit on the expensive side £34.00 21 bars. i do use them quite a bit, actually theyr quite addictive, but do get most of my protein from food.


----------



## DaMayor (May 24, 2011)

The best protein bars are the ones you leave on the shelf. Nine times out of ten, you might as well eat a snickers bar.


----------



## NJRiot (May 24, 2011)

i agree with hugo ... beef jerky is a much better option if your looking to go off the strict diet routine and look for a fast "bag snack" so to speak . i stay away from protien bars.  whip up some scrambled eggs or add a bannana to your protien shake .. much better options out there .


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 24, 2011)

better protein bars by NTBM!


----------



## Perdido (May 25, 2011)

protein bars = processed food


----------



## tubbednova (May 25, 2011)

I don't eat them anymore but i tried promax bars which arn't to bad but i really liked nitro-tech bars.

Best opption is real food most of those bars are loaded with crap you don't need and want.


----------



## rossikool (May 26, 2011)

maxi muscles are awesome just cost a lot more compared too other bars


----------



## suppRatings (May 26, 2011)

Eh, just do a shake. Alot easier and more reliable


----------



## feinburgrl (May 26, 2011)

yea, protein bars are not cheap either.


----------



## suppRatings (May 26, 2011)

stick to shakes, easier and taste better!


----------



## sharoncrunch (Jun 1, 2011)

Jerky is convenient and great choice.  gotta admit though, I do like the Chef Jay Trioplex Double Peanut Butter Bars.  It's like cramming spoons of PB into your mouth.  LOL


----------

